# The Venerable 25 Automatic



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey, this forum doesn't seem to have much activity, but I was wondering if anyone here reloads 25 ACP? I reload a bunch of pistol calibers in both auto and revolver cartridges and recently started reloading 25 ACP. I collect tiny pocket 25 autos because they're cheap and there is (was) lots of variation in the guns. Not many are still made but they can be had inexpensively.

So I figured I'd start reloading this tiny caliber because a box of 50 factory loads is $16-$22 near me. I can shoot 45 ACP for that price. Reloading the 25 reduces that price to about $7 per box of 50 so I can do more shooting for less money. Do any of you reload 25 acp? What are your thoughts of the caliber?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't own a .25, nor do I reload anything that small.
However, I do have thoughts on the subject.
To wit:
It costs almost as much to reload the .25 ACP as it does to reload the .45 ACP.
But what you get as the result of your effort is almost useless: The .25 has about as much power as a .22 LR, but each .22 round costs less than any .25 does.
No .25 pistol is more accurate than any .22 pistol.
The .25 isn't a fight stopper.

Little .25 ACP pistols are cute, I guess, and interesting because of their miniaturization. But they aren't practical for any conceivable use.
So I think of them as collectors' toys, not useful tools.

I have been told that, since the case is so very small, reloading the .25 ACP is much more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

If the OP wants to reload .25 ACP, more power to him. I know the quality and variety of high-performance components for the cartridge are much less than many others, but if he can finagle another few fps and ft-lbs out of it for fun, then isn't that what it's all about? 

Frankly I've been looking for a Beretta 418 in 6.35mm/25 ACP, the original James Bond gun that he traded up to a PPK in 7.65mm/32ACP. Nothing like shooting some history.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, mainly I just do it for fun. I don't carry a 25 acp pistol, but I find them interesting and it has become sort of my collection niche. I can't reload 45 quite as cheaply as 25, but factory 25 is more than my 25 acp reloads. Loading 1gr of powder per round really stretches out a pound of powder. And I don't find it very difficult.

Part of my fascination with tiny guns is that they are cute. But some of them are really nice quality pistols, albeit with limited uses. The Colt vest pocket and Beretta 950 BS are two of my favorites. The Beretta is definitely the most reliable of the ones I have.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Yes. I load 25s for my old Colt. I enjoy the sport of reloading almost as much as I like shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> Those aren't really thoughts, but more opinions on why the OP should be doing things your way...


If I understand the word correctly, opinions are included under the rubric "thoughts."

If the OP didn't want to read my thoughts on his subject, he was able to skip over my post.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You could have, too, instead of telling me that my thoughts were wrong somehow.


Actually I never stated that your thoughts were wrong. You'll find NO implication of that in my post. But the OP makes a post about his enjoyment of a certain facet of reloading and one niche of the firearms hobby/sport and all you can do is be negative.

Edited to clarify and redact certain statements.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I own a few for all intents and purposes "useless guns", a couple of NAA .22 magnums, a .22 long, Bond Arms .410/45LC derringer, Henry .45LC "Mares Leg" and a Masterpiece Arms MAC 10 .45ACP. Never carry 'em or shoot them other than to initially try them out. The NAA's are neat little guns. The Bond Arms is cool. The "Mares Leg" with it's brass receiver is a work of art. The MAC 10 is just plain sinister looking. However none of them serve any practical purpose other than I just felt like having them. That's all that counts.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, I'm not much help on answering your questions about reloading the .25 ACP, but I do agree they are fun to shoot. I have only owned one .25, and that was a Taurus. I traded it off on another gun, but not because the gun ran bad, it ran great and shooting that little .25 Auto was fun. I wish I would have held onto it.


----------

